# G3/800 wireless question



## amuso (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

I was looking to find a new usage for my old iBook G3/800 (dual USB) model A1005 so I downloaded and installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on it.

I was wondering if wireless networking is possible at all with FreeBSD on these? It has an original Airport card installed which works fine with Mac OS 10.4. However I cannot find any devices in FreeBSD...


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2013)

You can check bwi(4) has support for Airport wireless card.


> Apple Airport Extreme    BCM4306    PCI	   b/g
> Apple Airport Extreme    BCM4318    PCI	   b/g



http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html#WLAN.


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2013)

Justin Hibbits was working on one of the drivers some time ago.
You can post your question to the powerpc mailing list.


----------



## amuso (Jan 3, 2013)

I've tried the bwi(4) driver but no card shows up.

Added the following to /boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwi_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_amrr_load="YES"
```
Then I also tried the instructions in the handbook

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

but no wireless adapter shows up in dmesg

Googling a bit I find some references to if_wi and if_wi(4) seems promising since I don't have the Express card, but just the PCMCIA AirPort card which I understand is a rebranded Lucent card or something.

However I have no if_wi.ko module. Does the powerpc branch support PCMCIA/PCCARD at all? Is the if_wi replaced by if_bwi with no support for the "simple" Airport card?

*pciconf -lv* does not show any network devices except for the built-in ethernet port (UniNorth/Pangea GMAC (Sun GEM).


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2013)

While someone answers your recent message.

Please, show complete output:

`# pciconf -lv`

Interesting for read this old chat log: "a discussion around *BSD support to PowerPC".

As Airport replacement works Lucent WaveLAN gold card.


----------



## fbsduser (Jan 13, 2013)

Also the original AirPort card was prism-based and not broadcom-based. The airport extreme are the ones with the broadcom chips.


----------

